# emerge XFree bricht beim kompilieren ab

## Icewalker250781

hallo,

ich hab mal wieder ein problem. ich versuch grad meine x-server zu kompilieren (xfree 4.2.1r2) und bekomme nach ca. 1 minute einen fetten fehler.

Fehler:

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xfree-4.2.1-r2 failed

!!! Function src_compile, Line 330, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

Hier ist ein auszug aus dem log file:

Building Release 6.6 of the X Window System.

I hope you checked the configuration parameters in ./config/cf

to see if you need to pass BOOTSTRAPCFLAGS.

Mon Mar  3 17:57:55 GMT 2003

cd ./config/imake && make  -f Makefile.ini BOOTSTRAPCFLAGS="" CC="gcc" clean

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/config/imake'

rm -f ccimake imake.o imake

rm -f *.CKP *.ln *.BAK *.bak *.o core errs ,* *~ *.a tags TAGS make.log \#*

rm -f -r Makefile.proto Makefile Makefile.dep bootstrap

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/config/imake'

make  Makefile.boot

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc'

cd ./config/imake && make -w -f Makefile.ini BOOTSTRAPCFLAGS="" CC="gcc"

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/config/imake'

making imake with BOOTSTRAPCFLAGS= in config/imake

gcc -o ccimake  -O -I../../include -I../../imports/x11/include/X11 ccimake.c

gcc -c  -O -I../../include -I../../imports/x11/include/X11 `./ccimake` imake.c

gcc -o imake  -O -I../../include -I../../imports/x11/include/X11 imake.o

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/config/imake'

rm -f ./config/makedepend/Makefile.proto

./config/imake/imake -I./config/cf  -s ./config/makedepend/Makefile.proto -f ./config/makedepend/Imakefile -DTOPDIR=../.. -DCURDIR=./config/makedepend

./config/cf/linux.cf:305: warning: "BuildLibGlxWithoutPIC" redefined

cd ./config/makedepend && rm -f -r Makefile Makefile.dep makedepend *.o bootstrap

cd ./config/makedepend && make -f Makefile.proto bootstrap

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/config/makedepend'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `bootstrap'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/config/makedepend'

./config/imake/imake -I./config/cf  -s ./config/imake/Makefile.proto -f ./config/imake/Imakefile -DTOPDIR=../.. -DCURDIR=./config/imake -DBootStrap

./config/cf/linux.cf:305: warning: "BuildLibGlxWithoutPIC" redefined

cd ./config/imake && make -f Makefile.proto bootstrapdepend

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/config/imake'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `bootstrapdepend'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/config/imake'

cd ./config/imake && make -w -f Makefile.ini BOOTSTRAPCFLAGS="" CC="gcc" bootstrap

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/config/imake'

+ mkdir bootstrap

mv *.o bootstrap

+ mv imake bootstrap

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/config/imake'

cd ./config/imake && make -f Makefile.proto all

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/config/imake'

gcc -O3 -march=i686 -pipe -ansi -pedantic -Wall -Wpointer-arith   -I../../include -I../../exports/include/X11  -I../.. -I../../exports/include   -Dlinux -D__i386__ -D_POSIX_C_SOURCE=199309L -D_POSIX_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -D_BSD_SOURCE -D_SVID_SOURCE  -D_GNU_SOURCE   -DFUNCPROTO=15 -DNARROWPROTO     -DCPP_PROGRAM="\"/lib/cpp\"" -DHAS_MERGE_CONSTANTS=`if gcc -fmerge-constants -xc /dev/null -S -o /dev/null 2> /dev/null 1> /dev/null; then echo 1; else echo 0; fi`    -c -o imake.o imake.c

imake.c:936: warning: string length `1390' is greater than the length `509' ISO C89 compilers are required to support

rm -f imake

gcc -o imake -O3 -march=i686 -pipe -ansi -pedantic -Wall -Wpointer-arith      imake.o       -Wl,-rpath-link,../../exports/lib

rm -f imake._man

/lib/cpp -undef -traditional  -D__apploaddir__=/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/app-defaults -D__filemansuffix__=5x -D__miscmansuffix__=7 -D__drivermansuffix__=4 -D__projectroot__=/usr/X11R6 -D__xorgversion__='"Release 6.6" "X Version 11"' -D__vendorversion__="Version XFree86VersionString XFree86"  <imake.man | sed -e '/^#  *[0-9][0-9]*  *.*$/d' -e '/^XCOMM$/s//#/' -e '/^XCOMM[^a-zA-Z0-9_]/s/^XCOMM/#/' >imake._man

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/config/imake'

make -w xmakefile

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc'

rm -f xmakefile

./config/imake/imake -I./config/cf  -s xmakefile -DTOPDIR=. -DCURDIR=.

./config/cf/linux.cf:305: warning: "BuildLibGlxWithoutPIC" redefined

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc'

rm -f ./config/imake/Makefile.proto

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc'

make -f xmakefile  VerifyOS

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc'

Building on Linux 2.4.20-gentoo-r1 i686 [ELF] (2.4.20).

Linux Distribution: Unknown

libc version: 6.3.1

binutils version: 2.9

GCC version: 3.2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc'

make -f xmakefile  version.def

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc'

rm -f ./config/cf/version.def

ln -s ../.././programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/xf86Version.h ./config/cf/version.def

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc'

make -f xmakefile  Makefiles

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc'

making Makefiles in include...

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc'

.././config/cf/linux.cf:305: warning: "BuildLibGlxWithoutPIC" redefined

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/include'

making Makefiles in include/bitmaps...

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/include'

make[3]: xmakefile: No such file or directory

make[3]: *** No rule to make target `xmakefile'.  Stop.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/include'

make[2]: [Makefiles] Error 2 (ignored)

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/include'

making Makefiles in config...

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc'

.././config/cf/linux.cf:305: warning: "BuildLibGlxWithoutPIC" redefined

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/config'

making Makefiles in config/cf...

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/config'

make[3]: xmakefile: No such file or directory

make[3]: *** No rule to make target `xmakefile'.  Stop.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/config'

make[2]: [Makefiles] Error 2 (ignored)

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/config'

making Makefiles in lib...

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc'

.././config/cf/linux.cf:305: warning: "BuildLibGlxWithoutPIC" redefined

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/lib'

making Makefiles in lib/xtrans...

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/lib'

make[3]: xmakefile: No such file or directory

make[3]: *** No rule to make target `xmakefile'.  Stop.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/lib'

make[2]: [Makefiles] Error 2 (ignored)

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/lib'

making Makefiles in nls...

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc'

.././config/cf/linux.cf:305: warning: "BuildLibGlxWithoutPIC" redefined

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/nls'

making Makefiles in nls/XLC_LOCALE...

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/nls'

make[3]: xmakefile: No such file or directory

make[3]: *** No rule to make target `xmakefile'.  Stop.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/nls'

make[2]: [Makefiles] Error 2 (ignored)

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/nls'

making Makefiles in programs...

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc'

.././config/cf/linux.cf:305: warning: "BuildLibGlxWithoutPIC" redefined

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/programs'

making Makefiles in programs/appres...

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/programs'

make[3]: xmakefile: No such file or directory

make[3]: *** No rule to make target `xmakefile'.  Stop.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/programs'

make[2]: [Makefiles] Error 2 (ignored)

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/programs'

making Makefiles in fonts...

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc'

.././config/cf/linux.cf:305: warning: "BuildLibGlxWithoutPIC" redefined

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/fonts'

making Makefiles in fonts/encodings...

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/fonts'

make[3]: xmakefile: No such file or directory

make[3]: *** No rule to make target `xmakefile'.  Stop.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/fonts'

make[2]: [Makefiles] Error 2 (ignored)

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/fonts'

making Makefiles in doc...

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc'

.././config/cf/linux.cf:305: warning: "BuildLibGlxWithoutPIC" redefined

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/doc'

making Makefiles in doc/man...

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/doc'

make[3]: xmakefile: No such file or directory

make[3]: *** No rule to make target `xmakefile'.  Stop.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/doc'

make[2]: [Makefiles] Error 2 (ignored)

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/doc'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc'

make -f xmakefile  BOOTSTRAPSUBDIRS= clean

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc'

rm -f -r ./exports/include

rm -f -r ./exports/lib

rm -f -r ./exports/bin

rm -f *.CKP *.ln *.BAK *.bak *.o core errs ,* *~ *.a .emacs_* tags TAGS make.log MakeOut   "#"*

cleaning in ./include...

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/include'

rm -f *.CKP *.ln *.BAK *.bak *.o core errs ,* *~ *.a .emacs_* tags TAGS make.log MakeOut   "#"*

cleaning in include/bitmaps...

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/include/bitmaps'

make[3]: *** No rule to make target `clean'.  Stop.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/include/bitmaps'

make[2]: *** [clean] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc/include'

make[1]: *** [clean] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.2.1-r2/work/xc'

make: *** [World] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xfree-4.2.1-r2 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 330, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

wäre echt froh wenn mir jemand einen tipp geben könnte

mfg

----------

## s.e.ven

ich hab das gleiche Problem...

schau mer mal....

mfg

s.e.ven

----------

## s.e.ven

Ein Freund von mir hat mir geraten gcc upzudaten...

vielleicht hilft das ja... Also bei mir laeuft das gerade.

mfg

s.e.ven

----------

## gentoo-rick

hallo, hab auch das gleiche Problem.

wie grade ich den GCC up? Bin leider ein Gentoo Neuling.

----------

## Joaz_de

 *gentoo-rick wrote:*   

> hallo, hab auch das gleiche Problem.
> 
> wie grade ich den GCC up? Bin leider ein Gentoo Neuling.

 

Als erstes die Portage-Daten auf den neusten Stand bringen:

```
emerge sync
```

(Optional): Nachschauen, was alles im Zusammenhang mit GCC aktualisiert werden muss:

```
emerge -pu gcc
```

Und dann GCC updaten:

```
emerge -u gcc
```

Gruß, Joaz

----------

## gentoo-rick

Hallo,

hat das Problem schon wer lösen können. Ich würde nämlich gerne wieder unter X arbeiten ;o)))

Auch nach dem Update von GCC (mach grad ein emerge world) sind keine Erfolge zu buchen, sämlichte Xfree Versionen brechen beim kompilieren ab -- bis auf 4.3.x. Hier sagt emerge das es irgendwelche masked Pakete gibt. Frage, was ist das, wie bekomm ich die unmasked? ..  oder wie bekomm ich meinen X zum laufen (irgendwie). Bin für alle Ideen offen ;o)

----------

## s.e.ven

Ich versuch es händisch zu installieren:

Die Files von X liegen ansich ja alle im /var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.X.X/

also 'make World' im Verzeichnis /var/tmp/portage/xfree-4.X.X/work/xc/ ausführen.

Danach make install und emerge -i x11-base/xfree86-4.X.X

irgenwie so sollt das funktionieren...ich muss das noch ausprobieren   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gentoo-rick

Danke,

hat hingehauen!

Habe das "Paket" dann noch mit "emerge -inkjet" eingefügt ;o) läuft nun alles prima, sauge grad den Moz'l ;o)))

lg

patrick

----------

